# What do I use to clean lingerie



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

My wife wears white lace panties from time to time. And when I clean them there is a faint yellow stain on the crotch that I have trouble getting out. I am afraid to use bleach (which would probably do the trick) because it might irritate her girly parts. So I am looking for a cleaner that will get the stain out and make them look new again, but not something so strong that it might irritate her skin.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

fightforher said:


> My wife wears white lace panties from time to time. And when I clean them there is a faint yellow stain on the crotch that I have trouble getting out. I am afraid to use bleach (which would probably do the trick) because it might irritate her girly parts. So I am looking for a cleaner that will get the stain out and make them look new again, but not something so strong that it might irritate her skin.


You pretty much have to take care of it at the first appearance. Once it "washes in" it's hard to get rid of it. 

When you are getting ready to wash them, get a bar of Dove sensitive skin soap, dampen panties a bit, rub it on the stain, then rub the stain vigorously. Don't rinse out the soap before you wash them. 

So ... I would recommend surprising your wife by replacing all of the soiled panties and then taking care of the stains as they appear. 

P.S.: How did you learn to do laundry? My H can't seem to grasp it ...


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks. I did not know about Dove sensitive skin soap. I have been using woolite. So the hypo-allergic sensitive skin soap by Dove may be a good solution if it helps get it out. You are probably right, the ones that have been set in by previous washing will probably never come out. I usually do these by hand and line dry them.

I learned on my own. My wife is very busy and does not have time to take care of the laundry most of the time. So, it has become my job.

Oh, and replacing soiled panties .. well I have done that in the past too. She had some old "worn out" ones that I washed, then went to Victoria Secret and had the sales clerk help me read the tag and find the replacement. They were so old that Victoria Secret did not make the exact ones, so I had to get the current line - same fit though. So she was pleased.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

fightforher said:


> Thanks. I did not know about Dove sensitive skin soap. I have been using woolite. So the hypo-allergic sensitive skin soap by Dove may be a good solution if it helps get it out. You are probably right, the ones that have been set in by previous washing will probably never come out. I usually do these by hand and line dry them.
> 
> *I learned on my own. *My wife is very busy and does not have time to take care of the laundry most of the time. So, it has become my job.


LOL, I was being a bit facetious. He just act like he don't get it because he doesn't want to do it. Kind of like cleaning. And cooking.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

@committed4ever. Haha at your husband. Mine has a degree in engineering and he wants me to believe that laundry is too complicated. We both know he just doesn't want to do it. I play along though, as long as he kills all the bugs we are all good. 

Always pretreat your stains people, once you wash them they probably won't come out. If you throw it in the dryer it is impossible. I've got a recipe somewhere for soaking whites that get dingy, especially the armpit area for those who sweat a lot.


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

Giro Flee, please search for the recipe for soaking whites (as long as it will not irritate the skin).

The panties that are in need of stain removal are white, and have only been hand washed and line dried their entire life. The stain is a light yellow. I believe the fabric is cotton.

Yup, Laundry is rocket science. You have to go to laundry school for 4 years and then intern with a washer dryer combo for two years. Unfortunately I spent to much time day dreaming during my panties washing class.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

OP, bleach will not irritate her skin if it's thoroughly rinsed out. Try a bleach/water soak and see if the stains come out. Another option might be something like a water/Oxyclean soak. Again, rinse very well and there should be no problems. 

For future use, go to the pet store and buy a spray bottle of Nature's Miracle. It's an enzyme cleaner used to remove pet stains from fabrics and carpeting. It works on any organic stain. Spray the crotch of the panties and allow it to sit for a while before laundering. That should help prevent stains from appearing in new panties.

And, to be honest, a good quality washer might do a better job of stain removal than hand washing. My front loader has an excellent delicates cycle that is very gentle but cleans better, and rinses much better, than I am able to with hand washing. Most panties are made to be machine washed.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

When she takes the panties off, if there is staining on them, soak them right away in cold water and add some hand soap. Squeeze out without rinsing, then toss in hamper to wait for laundry day.


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

White panties are a must of course, but require replacement much more often. FWIW I use bleach on mine, and I have sensitive skin. You could add an extra rinse cycle if you are really concerned about it.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Use your saliva.


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

6301 said:


> Use your saliva.


Hum, did not think of that. Of course if I am going to lick there I want a little more enthusiasm than a garment is going to provide, I want some heavy breathing to go with my use of saliva


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

fightforher said:


> Giro Flee, please search for the recipe for soaking whites (as long as it will not irritate the skin).
> 
> The panties that are in need of stain removal are white, and have only been hand washed and line dried their entire life. The stain is a light yellow. I believe the fabric is cotton.
> 
> Yup, Laundry is rocket science. You have to go to laundry school for 4 years and then intern with a washer dryer combo for two years. Unfortunately I spent to much time day dreaming during my panties washing class.


1 cup each:

Cascade (powder) 
Cheer (powder)
Tide with bleach (liquid) - or enough until it's a paste like consistency

Put the paste on the stains. Put all clothes with the paste in a container and add enough water so they are soaking - not swimming. Let sit overnight.


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

Giro Flee, Thanks .. I can try that.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

I would throw any stained underwear out.

You would need to wash them that very day. The longer they're left, the harder it is to get the stain out.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I call my Mom "The Laundry Whisperer" because she can get out any stain. She swears by Fels Naptha Laundry Bar.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

My mother used to use lemon juice. Then let the item sit in direct sunlight with the lemon juice on it. Rinse after a day in the sun. It worked for her.

She did that with her white linens as well.. she would only use white linen for table cloths and bed sheets as well.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Was your mom from the southwest too, EleGirl? That's how we learned to get out stains too, although mostly chile stains from table linens and t-shirts...oh and Tupperware.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Some of these threads...


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

If you buy Oxyclean powder and mix a good amount of it with cold water in a sink or bowl, you can then soak the stained items overnight and then wash them as you normally do. The stains should come out...especially on white items. The quicker you pretreat any stain, the easier it is to come out. 

We also have a hand wash cycle on our front load washer that gives lots of soak time and very light tumbling. This works well. All of my wife's delicates go on our drying racks afterward. They are never put into the dryer. Hope this helps.


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

I have oxyclean, however I would have though it would be hard on her. Perhaps it rinses out well. I will try that one too.

And you guys are right, once the stain has set it .. boy it is tough to get out.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

OxiClean is Hydrogen Peroxide and is very safe on fabrics. It is fantastic on getting out tough stains. My wife and I have used it for years, but the trick is to soak the item for up to 6 hours before putting it in the washer.


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> OxiClean is Hydrogen Peroxide and is very safe on fabrics. It is fantastic on getting out tough stains. My wife and I have used it for years, but the trick is to soak the item for up to 6 hours before putting it in the washer.


Oh, hydrogen peroxide, my dentist even suggested I use it as a mouth wash. So it must be pretty safe stuff. Six hours ... Ok, that's long but chemical reactions tale time.

Thanks, I will try it.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I never have used Oxy on my lingerie....that is to strong.. my lingerie is mostly lace...and nylon.. I just soak it all in our master bath with a gentle det and then air dry.......my costumes also....oxy is way strong for intimates


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

over20 said:


> I never have used Oxy on my lingerie....that is to strong.. my lingerie is mostly lace...and nylon.. I just soak it all in our master bath with a gentle det and then air dry.......my costumes also....oxy is way strong for intimates


We have a slight difference of opinion. I am going to have to use a bit of caution with the Oxyclean because the last thing I want to do is ruin them. I believe that the fabric is cotton and that the lace is cotton as well. There is some elastic in them as well (duh).


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

fightforher said:


> We have a slight difference of opinion. I am going to have to use a bit of caution with the Oxyclean because the last thing I want to do is ruin them. I believe that the fabric is cotton and that the lace is cotton as well. There is some elastic in them as well (duh).


:iagree: If you want to remove the stain...then soak in Oxiclean. You can still wash them in something else, but if stain removal is what you want, OxiClean will do it.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Notice, it's cute that you know how to wash her wife's delicates. My husband would have no idea. He would probably throw them all in with his clothes.


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

soccermom2three said:


> Notice, it's cute that you know how to wash her wife's delicates. My husband would have no idea. He would probably throw them all in with his clothes.


Ha ha .. I made that mistake a long time ago. I even had colors run .. thus making new PINK clothes. But the worst by far is when my son left a crayon in his pants and it made it all the way to the dryer .. made the dryer BLUE. I had him help me clean it and it never happened again. I still catch some stuff the kids leave in the pockets, but it is not as bad as the crayon.

I hand wash most of her delicate items, and then hang them to dry. But when it comes to these stains it is not so easy to get them out. And I let one slip. She does not seem to mind though.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> Notice, it's cute that you know how to wash her wife's delicates. My husband would have no idea. He would probably throw them all in with his clothes.


Thanks Soccermom! I do have lots of expertise in this department (partially from my work), but ask me to cook some fancy dinner in the kitchen, and this man is all thumbs.

Thanks for noticing though...


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dona Lace Lingerie wash is what I use


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Over the years I've probably purchased about 2 dozen bottles of these  a bit expensive but so worth it !

Nordstrom Lingerie Wash (32 oz.) | Nordstrom


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

FizzBomb said:


> *I would throw any stained underwear out.*


No way! I leave the throwing away job to her. You should have seen the condition of the pair I went into Victoria Secret with to find a match (it was a favorite of hers that she had been wearing for years - and it showed a lot of wear). It was pretty scary to pull them out and ask the sales gal if she can find out what the partially shredded tag says. 

Fortunately she has done a lot of on line shopping and her stock is far better than it was back then. And she does pitch the ones that show wear now.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

"And she does pitch the ones that show wear now."

Of course, she does. She's afraid you'll drag them out in a store and she'll be embarrassed that someone knows your wife is running around in ratty panties.


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> "And she does pitch the ones that show wear now."
> 
> Of course, she does. She's afraid you'll drag them out in a store and she'll be embarrassed that someone knows your wife is running around in ratty panties.


Oh that is funny. That would really be a hoot to see her in patched panties. I guess that would be one of those:

"You know your a ______ when you patch your panties."

Ha Ha :rofl:


----------

